# Problem with activation



## penelopedecu (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there, I dont know if I am writing in a proper board but I have got a problem with activation, link i receive in email is not working... http://macosx.com/?137db9de2b41a40a249c5c2db0c,


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2010)

I double checked and your registration has been completed. All is well. 

Welcome to our forum


----------

